# Anniversery Trip Pickup *Fuente Style*



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Well me & the wifey had a great 1st anniversery, & just got back today from Hotlanta... We had a great time!!! Did some shopping, had a couple of nice dinners, went to the Georgia Aquarium (which is pretty awesome BTW), & spent some quality time together to reflect on our 1st year together. I also hit up a few B&M's.

Only made one purchase, but it was a satisfying one!:tu

2 Hemi Maddies
1 Perfecxion X
2 Anejo 55's
3 Shark 77's










If all my anniverseries include this.... I can't imagine NOT being a happy man!:lol:


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Excellent Nabs Sir!!!

:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....

Congratulations on your anniversary:thumb: :clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....


.


----------



## commonsenseman (Apr 18, 2008)

fiddlegrin said:


> Excellent Nabs Sir!!!
> 
> :clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....:clap2:....
> 
> ...


What he said.

Congrats Jason!


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

Great pickup and Congratz on your Anniversary!


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Looks like you've got some great smokes, and a even better wife!!! Congrats, with many more years to come! :wave:


----------



## BTcigars (Jun 30, 2009)

Congratulations on your anniversary! A good woman and good cigars are just about all a man needs in life


----------



## P_Roberts (Jun 9, 2009)

Congratulations on the anniversary and the smokes.


----------



## smokin nightly (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice pickup and a great Anniversary! That new humi makes a great backdrop to pictures...


----------



## Arge (Oct 13, 2009)

Great selection. Congrats on your anniversary!


----------



## bs240 (Sep 28, 2009)

Great Grab Jason and Happy Anniversery


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

BTcigars said:


> Congratulations on your anniversary! A good woman and good cigars are just about all a man needs in life





GunHand said:


> Looks like you've got some great smokes, and a even better wife!!! Congrats, with many more years to come! :wave:


Thanks fellas... I've quickly discovered that fine jewelry helps with these purchases ALOT!!!:lol:


----------



## Magicseven (Oct 17, 2009)

Very very nice.

I have to try one of the anejo's one of these days.


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

Good grab


----------



## dubels (Jun 21, 2009)

Nice pick up and congrats on the anniversary!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Some very nice cigars and glad you enjoyed the city. Maybe next time thru you might join some of us brothers who live here and have a short herf.


----------



## Esoteric (Jun 15, 2009)

Congratulations on your first anniversary!! Great smokes as well!!


----------



## mlbar1153 (Mar 4, 2009)

dubels said:


> Nice pick up and congrats on the anniversary!


I second that.


----------



## roughrider (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice job Jason.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Cigary said:


> Some very nice cigars and glad you enjoyed the city. Maybe next time thru you might join some of us brothers who live here and have a short herf.


Your on Gary! Me & a couple of my buddies are talking about a Cigar trip to Atlanta in our near future.:thumb:

I'll PM ya for shure when it finally comes to fruition.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Congrats dood! Beautiful sticks you've got there!


----------



## havanajohn (Apr 4, 2009)

Happy anniversary, and good score on some great smokes!


----------

